# Half rotate engine



## Andrew Feliks (Mar 10, 2012)

Hello All
I am presenting to you the engine of my idea, but a little smaller than the existing
Name the Half Rotate Engine

http://www.new4stroke.com/halfrotate400fazy.gif

http://www.new4stroke.com/halfrotate400.gif

http://www.new4stroke.com/images/Sulzer.jpg

http://www.new4stroke.com/walki.jpg

http://www.new4stroke.com/fullhalfrotate.jpg

http://www.new4stroke.com/elastic%20hose.jpg

http://www.new4stroke.com/halfsteam6.gif

http://www.new4stroke.com/images/Possible%20mutation%20pivot.htm

Regards Andrew(Eat)


----------



## Andrew Feliks (Mar 10, 2012)

I think the era of steam comes to an end. At most in obsolete nuclear power plants will be still used. :clap: 

Half supports the engine has one very big advantage. Piston not friction on the walls of the "cylinder""Only the seals frictions cylinder

Thanks to these properties, the engine may be running on ... the coal dust.
Rudolf Diesel's first engine was built just on the coal dust, but unfortunately zacierał is at work. In the case of half rotate, will not look any login problems.Simply does not have any large surface friction






















Only the directory should be chosen for personal seal. Each round you can straighten lines, of course, resistant to coal dust.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6hwiz0QXsE

http://www.passerotti.com.pl/page/pol/download/549P.pdf


Regards Andrew


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

I tried Andy ; link 3 ( u tube ) could not get it out ?


----------



## Andrew Feliks (Mar 10, 2012)

Derek Roger said:


> I tried Andy ; link 3 ( u tube ) could not get it out ?


This is the only example, as today we know about seals, even those particulate pollutants. Quite so transparent film. Of course, you can change to another, but I'm not into my hand.

Shows the possible uszcelnień in a new type of engine that would work with barddzo large share of coal dust.

Yet such a link, to show the wider problem:

http://www.theoildrum.com/node/2249


Best Regards Andrew


----------



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

Dream on To many motions to convert energy into rotary motion. Why not 2 stroke? Too many parts in a swinging motion, like a top end and with a constant load difficult to lubricate, I should think? What are the % thermal efficiences of the overall heat engine (Is it great than the 45%). Seals are a problem??? are they not!!! Another factor is if it looks wrong: it is wrong? so how do you view the engine: I think it looks akward and unwieldy: Not right for an internal combustion engine.


----------



## Andrew Feliks (Mar 10, 2012)

david freeman said:


> Dream on To many motions to convert energy into rotary motion. Why not 2 stroke? Too many parts in a swinging motion, like a top end and with a constant load difficult to lubricate, I should think? What are the % thermal efficiences of the overall heat engine (Is it great than the 45%). Seals are a problem??? are they not!!! Another factor is if it looks wrong: it is wrong? so how do you view the engine: I think it looks akward and unwieldy: Not right for an internal combustion engine.



Ok , my version 2 stroke engine :

http://www.new4stroke.com/images/Possible%20mutation%20pivot_pliki/image013.jpg



[quote name='Wuzak' post='5587386' date='Mar 15 2012, 08:26']Will sufficient heat be generated in the exhaust to be used ina combined cycle situation?[/quote]

Yes, combined cycle, but also the latest trends ...
http://www.gizmag.com/thermoelectric-cars-improve-mpg/10928/

And since it has to work at the coal face powder (same what they use today's power plants for combustion in boilers).
can seals with carbon, similar to the scrubbing of electric motors
http://hariramco.com/carbon-brushes.html

http://www.dpaonthenet.net/article/47129/C...ompressors.aspx

Star engines were characterized biggest always force density

http://www.new4stroke.com/starhalfrotate5.gif

http://www.new4stroke.com/elastic hose.jpg


Below picture of the star half rotate around 10 (40) with "cylinders". for the transparency of the picture one can see only 3 additional "cylinders" more than is at the animated film. 
One can also see dimensions of the whole of the engine in the assumption that every cylinder has such dimensions for the picture half rotate with the set connecting rod of the Sulzer D= engine of 900 mm and stroke 2500 mm .

http://www.new4stroke.com/half10.jpg

So 10 (40) "cylindrical" engine half rotate about the same working capacity in comparing to the Sulzer 10 engine cylindrical on the picture below .

Sulzer: 10 Cylinders 20 m long , 15 m hight , 1500 Ton weight

Half rotate star : 10(40) "Cylinders" 4,5 m diameter , 4,5 m long
about 70 ton weight.

http://www.new4stroke.com/sulzer1.jpg

And most importantly.. Since in the engine half rotate mass innertia are several times Sulzer smaller than in the engine, engine half rotate can work with the much greater rotation speed. 
Slzer : 102 RPM 60 000 KW

Half rotate 250 RPM 150 000 KW 

In same intake work volume .

And now, the efficiency of the engine, due to the friction of the walls of the cylinder to rise about 5%. That is, it is the most efficient machine for the heat, whose efficiency exceeds 50% of the.


Regards Andrew


----------

